

Negative SEO attack directed at linkaudit.co.uk - jayjay1010
http://linkaudit.co.uk/blog/negative-seo-attack-linkdetox-on-linkaudit-co-uk/

======
dsleno
Good info on how to respond to a negative SEO attack. You can buy 100,000 bad
links for $5 bucks on Fiverr and point them anywhere. Really pisses me off how
Google has spawned this negative seo market, and how they expect the victim to
clean up Google's mess.

------
cloggsandco
Hi link audit - yes this is becoming popular. I wonder how google will react
to this - they have too eventualy. restrict google trust and ranking to only
target countries??

------
jpbarber
Google need to take notice of this. Why is content no longer King?

Link Audit have some great tools.

------
cleanitup11
A serious matter that can wipe out your business. All it takes is a $5
purchase from fiverr

